# how to convert .class file to .java file???



## garv84 (Apr 10, 2008)

hi i wanted to know if there is a way to convert a .class file to its corresponding .java file . I was going through the FreeTTS s/w. it has codes for speech synthesis. But all the files are .class files. it completely written in java .
i wanted to get some java code to help me understand how it is working...
pls help.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

Use a disassembler like jad.

But it doesnt return the exact code. Though u can understand the logic.


----------



## redhat (Apr 11, 2008)

cavaJ ths free utility was given in digit some thime ago, try it out


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 11, 2008)

jad is the best and fast


----------



## aadipa (Apr 11, 2008)

Try DJ Decompiler
_*dj.navexpress.com/djdec377.zip_

_NOTE: Latest versions are all free trial. This is last complete FREE version._


----------

